# House Fire Smoke??



## Kazooie (May 1, 2015)

Yesterday we had a small fire in our kitchen, but there was a lot of smoke. My budgie was away from the smoke in another room so she didn't inhale any smoke. Now, the main part of the house is smoke free but still smells. We have used fans and opened windows to help. The bird is still in the room where she is unaffected by the smell, but I was just wondering if the smell of the smoke from yesterday would affect her if we were to have her out of her room :question: Thanks!:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sarah,

I hope no one was hurt and that the damage was minimal!

It would be best to give the area another day or so to clear of the residual smokey odor before allowing your budgie back into that portion of your house.*


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Good that your bird is unaffected by the smoke and the smell. Deb rightly pointed out in letting the area get cleared and smell normal as before. Please wait for some time(2-3 days) before taking out your budgie. :budgie:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry you went through this, but I'm glad it was able to be contained and put out! 

How about an air purifier? I love mine, and now that I have it, I would never go back to not having one. It will help.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Agree with what's above, and I hope that your kitchen is just fine!


----------



## Kazooie (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies! Sorry I took so long to reply!  Everything has settled and the smell is thankfully gone! Although, my curious dog got sprayed by a skunk last night... I guess I'm destined to smell gross smells! Haha!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Sorry I took so long to reply!  Everything has settled and the smell is thankfully gone! Although, my curious dog got sprayed by a skunk last night... I guess I'm destined to smell gross smells! Haha!


Oh dear I can't help laughing! That'll teach him!

So glad everyone is okay after the fire.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*House*

Try a bath in lemon juice and also tomato juice bath seems to help. The air purifier should help as well. Send that old skunk back to the woods. Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------

